# Smiths Astral Gold Gents Watch



## mammamia (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello all.

I am new to the forum and not quite sure what I am doing. I have been given my Great Grandfather's watch, which is a lovely piece. It is a Smiths Astral 17 jewel's, I am not sure if it is gold as I can not find a hallmark. On the back of the strap

it has filoflex on every link, inside the casing there is a number 26 above 8046-JF. The hands move, but unfortunately it does not seem to winde the watch. There is also an inscription on the back given to my Great Granfather on his Golden Wedding 1966, I will try and post some pictures, any information would be gratefully received.

Is the watch valuable and can it be refurbished. Thank you for taking the time to read my post.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello and welcome.

Smiths 'Made in England' wrist watches were very popular with companies as long service/retirement gifts and quite a few carry inscriptions. You can get some idea of value by searching completed auctions on eBay, though in many cases the true value is sentimental rather than financial. The watch is small by modern standards, typically 32 - 35mm. Properly serviced and regulated the watches are capable of very good timekeeping.

One of mine ....










There has been some discussion (of Smiths watches) on this forum in the recent past - search the forum for Smiths. You could also Google for 'smithswatches' which should bring up James Merren's site - he works exclusively on Made in England watches. His basic service is Â£45.

Hope that helps,

Julian (L)


----------



## mammamia (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you very much Julian (L) for your helpful information, hopefully cleaned up and working this will be again a lovely watch. It would be a lovely gift to my husband, I quite like the leather strap on yours.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Mammamia and welcome to the Forum,

The dial and general condition of your watch appears to be in good order. This means that a service and a light refurbishment will provide superb results both asthetically and as Julian said with reliability and time keeping.

If you could show us a picture of the inside of the back we'll be able to tell you if the case is gold, gold filled or plated.

Regards Steve


----------



## mammamia (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for the welcome. Unfortunately, the watch is with a jeweller's that I use to see if restoration is a viable option, I can tell you that the back appears to be stainless steel,

I have a photo of the back casing but not the underside of it.


----------



## mammamia (Aug 15, 2011)

Oops, I don't know what happened there, I will try and post a picture of the casing :blush:


----------



## mammamia (Aug 15, 2011)

I seem to be having trouble with photo bucket at the moment, I will try tomorrow.

Thanks very much.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

General rule of thumb , if it has a stainless steel back its gold plated and if it has a gold back its gold , but that doesn't always follow.

Normally on a gold watch the hallmarks are on the inside of its gold back.

cheers

Andy


----------

